# 2009 Calendars...



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Do any of the rescues that are on the board sell calendars for proceeds to the dogs? I get a GSD calendar every year and was looking at some to buy and thought it would be much better to buy one from a rescue so they get the money for the dogs. Anyone know of one? If not does anyone want to make one?!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I volunteer for http://www.gsrne.org and am currently working on this year's calendar project. I don't have the deadline for completion yet but I would gather it would be within the next month.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It is against board rules to promote the sale of your organization calendars.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry I didn't know that any responses would get anyone in trouble. If it is okay I would like for rescues that have calendars to PM me.


----------

